# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.8.3.1 6e74cf0 (3/26/2019)



## panpanbebe (Feb 14, 2019)

2019.8.3.1 6e74cf0 showed up.

[MOD NOTE: 
posts such as "got it!" and "installing now in (city)!" or "when will i get this?" will be removed. 
please use the voting buttons if not adding specific information you have experienced with the new firmware]


----------



## Golden Gate (May 8, 2018)

I wish they would tell us the bug in 8.3 that they are fixing with 8.3.1.... if it's a big enough bug, I would stay with 5.15 until 8.3.1 goes wide.


----------



## myanonm3 (May 18, 2018)

Golden Gate said:


> I wish they would tell us the bug in 8.3 that they are fixing with 8.3.1.... if it's a big enough bug, I would stay with 5.15 until 8.3.1 goes wide.


It would be a tiny minor change (such as a typo, any locale related, ticking a bit or changing an image or something). I would use the number 8.4 if there is any bug fixed on the version 8.3.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Looking at TeslaFi, the car this was loaded on came from 2019.5.15. If it was a minor change, wouldn't you think a 2019.8.3 car would get this update?


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

2019.8.3 may break the car. Some guy over on the reddit megathread reported car killing issues with it. He had a picture on his cars screen of many error messages:



> I like how it shows the trunk as open.. the trunk was NOT open at that point. Also one of the windows was stuck down and I could not get it to go back up. Pressing on the brake pedal while in park was causing the whole car to shake. Something was really hosed, hopefully it's not too serious.
> .
> .
> .
> ...





http://imgur.com/5LKtpho


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

nonStopSwagger said:


> 2019.8.3 may break the car. Some guy over on the reddit megathread reported car killing issues with it. He had a picture on his cars screen of many error messages:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/5LKtpho


I took my Model 3 rwd AP for a ~80 mile round trip on Sunday. Mix of interstate driving with light traffic, super-heavy traffic, crazy Manhattan city streets, calm suburban streets. Performed nearly flawlessly in all aspects.

To be fair, I'll mention one situation it didn't quite master, but since it handled its difficulty appropriately, I wouldn't call it a bug: part way through the Lincoln tunnel (in very heavy traffic), AP suddenly surrendered and handed me control. The car felt the radar wasn't reading correctly. It reacted by cutting out all sensor information--no more cars shown on the screen. About three minutes after leaving the tunnel, everything came back no problem. My guess is that the radar was bouncing off the narrow tunnel walls and creating "ghosts," and the car wisely decided not to trust its sensors. But whatever the cause, it wasn't a big deal.

I'm skeptical there are some kind of big problems with 8.3. There's always someone reporting problems right after an update. When they're isolated, I tend to think those don't have to do with the new firmware per se. They could be coincidence (car develops a fault right around the time of the update), or they could have to do with a corrupted donwload, or something to do with the update process not working correctly, etc..


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

nonStopSwagger said:


> 2019.8.3 may break the car. Some guy over on the reddit megathread reported car killing issues with it. He had a picture on his cars screen of many error messages:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/5LKtpho


Observations:

1. Those error messages look like the usual litany of errors caused by a hiccup in the 12V system. These symptoms can be temporary (fully powering down the car for a couple of minutes usually resolves them), or they can be due to a faulty 12V battery (or connection with the battery). If the 12V system is the issue here, it's likely that the owner would have experienced the same symptoms on other firmware versions as well. So, I'm not that convinced that his experience has anything to do with 2019.8.3 in particular.

2. Are we sure this is 2019.8.3? The lighting effects on the hood of the car image looks different from what I see, which makes me wonder whether this is actually 2019.9, the beta release with (among other things) a different set of "model car" images. I could be wrong, but I just looked at all of the "model car" images on my phone, and none of them have the same vertical shadow near the middle of the hood.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> 1. Those error messages look like the usual litany of errors caused by a hiccup in the 12V system.


Agreed. I wouldn't jump to the conclusion that a single person's problems are due to a particular release. A dying 12v battery is the more likely culprit here.



> 2. Are we sure this is 2019.8.3? The lighting effects on the hood of the car image looks different from what I see


That appears to be the same as the current image.
In fact, here's a really old screenshot (notice signal and homelink on the left side instead of the right), and the image looks to be the same to me.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

garsh said:


> Agreed. I wouldn't jump to the conclusion that a single person's problems are due to a particular release. A dying 12v battery is the more likely culprit here.


You could be right with the dying 12 volt. I would think Tesla would not continue to roll out 2019.8.3 if they believed it did kill this car. But looking at teslafi, its still going strong.


----------

